# my internet connection is 100mbps. whats a good d/u speed for torrents?



## blahxyzblah (May 5, 2006)

i have a 100mbps dsl and i was wondering what a good max download and upload rate for me to put would be. it says your download speed proportional to your uploads and for dsl users to limit upload rate under your line capacity. i have no clue what that means. 
thanks


----------



## Trizoy (May 5, 2006)

Well first off I can tell you... You dont have 100mb Dl speed.
Your LAN (2 computers in your house) can go up too 100mbps, and thats with an ethernet cable.

On the wan side i would say your connection speed is PROBABLY around 1.5mbps. BUT in reality you get aroun 800kbps.(download)

I would say your upload is around half of that.

If you get a torrent downloading about 50-60kb, consider yourself lucky.

About the proportional speeds thing. Think of your donloading and uploading as a pipe with water flowing to it. Downloading the water flows one way, uploading the water flows the other way. Torrents require you to upload a little, and if you go more than that you are cutting down on your max download.
You could upload at 100% and download at 0%... (which would be bad)


----------



## cell4me (May 5, 2006)

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Well first off I can tell you... You dont have 100mb Dl speed.
> Your LAN (2 computers in your house) can go up too 100mbps, and thats with an ethernet cable.



They have 100mb dsl in many countries Japan and switzerland just to name a few. I have 10mb dsl and I could upgrade to 30mb but it cost $180 a month and I dont see the need for it.

You are right about never being able to download at 100mbps on my 10mb down  1mb up connection I get about 8.5 down and about 730k up.


----------



## Trizoy (May 5, 2006)

Given his post count, and displayed understanding.. I was making an assumption. A lot of people get confused about 100mbps lan speeds and WAN speeds...


----------



## blahxyzblah (May 5, 2006)

well anyways, what should i make my max download speed and upload rate in bitcomet in the preference section?


----------



## lee101 (May 5, 2006)

i would make max download speed unlimited, whihcis normally 0, and max upload spped around 50% of your total upload speed, that way you can download quickly, but upload doesn't hog all yoru bandwidth

Lee


----------



## blahxyzblah (May 5, 2006)

how do i know what my upload speed is?


----------



## Bobo (May 5, 2006)

blahxyzblah said:
			
		

> i have a 100mbps dsl


No you don't



			
				Trizoy said:
			
		

> your connection speed is PROBABLY around 1.5mbps


There is no such thing as a mb.  



			
				Trizoy said:
			
		

> BUT in reality you get aroun 800kbps


There is no such thing as a kb.  We are all confused here.  There are 2 different terms, MB which is a megaBYTE, and Mb, which is a megaBIT.  There are 8 megabits in a megabyte.  For these speeds we are generally talking about Mb.  Please keep the terms correct. 



			
				blahxyzblah said:
			
		

> well anyways, what should i make my max download speed and upload rate in bitcomet in the preference section?


Well if you aren't doing anything but torrent, you could max both.  



			
				blahxyzblah said:
			
		

> how do i know what my upload speed is?


This should work, but I am not quite sure, because I don't have java on this computer (I am installing it right now) also try any of these


----------



## mrgeorgedude (May 5, 2006)

well...if u really have 100Mbps (which i somereason doubt) then i would put ur torrent speeds on infinate for both download and up...theres no way enough people would be able to seed enough to get those speeds but at 100Mbps nothing would really be affected or take bandwith away lol...

if u turned upload on full, u would also be helping the torrent community (which normaly is full of people that dont even bother uploading)..so either way i'd turn both on full speeds


----------



## spamdos (May 6, 2006)

wow man i have 512Kb/s i feel like i am living in the stoneage


----------



## Filip (May 6, 2006)

spamdos said:
			
		

> wow man i have 512Kb/s i feel like i am living in the stoneage



lol, I have 512 Mbps d/l too and I don't feel like I'm in stoneage couse I upgraded from dial-up half a year ago.


----------



## Bobo (May 6, 2006)

I have 1500Kbps down, and 700Kbps up, with only 2.5Mbps DSL.


----------

